# This Past Weeks Trip



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I just got back from a 7 day/2 campground trip and had a great time. The first campground we stayed in was Tip Tam in Jackson NJ. It was a nice campground for what we were looking to do, we spent most of the time at Great Adventure and visiting family. The sites were very close together but it seemed to be well kept.

The second campground that we stayed in was Splash Magic in Northumberland PA. We stayed there last year when it was call Yogi on the River. The campground was very nice and the staff was very helpful. The area that the campground is located was recently flooded and they had lost just about 1/2 of their sites. Even though they were working hard to get everything reopened their maintance man took time to help me repair the rear steps on my trailer (triple steps vrs curb.....curb wins).

This was also the first trip with the new Duramax and it worked GREAT!!! We ran just under 1000 miles on it towing and running empty. The Duramax has a great hill flatting feature...just step on the throttle and the hills become flat!!!!

We met one Outback in Splash Magic and I gave him the info for the site...maybe he will check in.

Spotted a couple Outbacks on the road, one outside of Jackson NJ, one heading north on Rt 11/15 in PA (I think it was Rt 11/15) on July 9, and one in the Outlet parking lot in Lancaster PA....anyone here?

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So you all had a good time on your trip
Glad to her the truck performed great for you
Sorry to hear about the curb attacking your Outback

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip, Gary!








And I like that 'feature' on your rig! That could be a big seller!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

It kinda makes you want that suburban back doesnt it? That duramax just makes towing too easy!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I just got back from a 7 day/2 campground trip and had a great time. The first campground we stayed in was Tip Tam in Jackson NJ. It was a nice campground for what we were looking to do, we spent most of the time at Great Adventure and visiting family. The sites were very close together but it seemed to be well kept.
> 
> The second campground that we stayed in was Splash Magic in Northumberland PA. We stayed there last year when it was call Yogi on the River. The campground was very nice and the staff was very helpful. The area that the campground is located was recently flooded and they had lost just about 1/2 of their sites. Even though they were working hard to get everything reopened their maintance man took time to help me repair the rear steps on my trailer (triple steps vrs curb.....curb wins).
> 
> ...


Gary...that is great news on the ability of the Duramax!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Gary

That Northbound Outback may have been us, Although we didn't notice any Southbound OB's. If it was pulled by a Maroon truck it probably was us. We spent Saturday night in Strasburg. So were returning home on Sunday afternoon.

Rita


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a good trip and that the new truck does a good job









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome Home, Gary (and family)....good to have you back on Chat last night!

Glad to hear you had a good time (inspite of your Curb-encounter)!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you get that special hill flattening feature since you work at the dealership? My 6.0L Yukon doesn't have it.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

